# tiels flying



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## rtvanzandt (Jul 7, 2012)

Great flight pics, ill have to try to get my teils inflight pics. They do enough of that now.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

I love the blur from the wings!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Gorgeous! Great pics!


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

My favorite is the 8th one where he seems to be saying, "Whohoo!"

I like the 2nd one too.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Gorgeous pics! I cant wait for mine to fly..but my pics still wont be as awesome...


----------



## Ginger101 (Jun 11, 2012)

love them great pics


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Amazing photos!


----------



## djones67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Absolutely awsome pictures.You must have a very good camera.


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow, fantastic pics.

I'd love some of Bailey flying like that, but I've not even attempted it yet.

This has given me an incentive.

Thanks


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

I love them,lovely photos.


----------

